# Tofik's AccuAir build



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

word of caution this will be a *slow build*, since the wheels are sold i am in no hurry this show season

what the car looked like at defrost.. so here it goes










*4-12-11* ordered Accuair management complete minus compressor from Bag Riders:thumbup:

shortly i will be ordering Slam XLs for the front


*Update 4-21-2011* sorry for the iphone pics

management kit minus compressor showed up from BagRiders, got it on the 2nd day after it shipped big :thumbup::thumbup: to will and their customer service:beer:

sorry for the blurry pic










*Update 4-29-2011*

started test fitting my tank at 11pm after work.. looks like the best spot to fit it all without loosing my trunk will be the spare tire well.. as much as i was against loosing my spare it looks like it will ahve to be done.. picked up 2 bottles of PRestone Tire Jack that seals leaks from the inside and inflates tire to 32 psi.. should be fine in an emergency










*Update 4-30-2011* after seeing that the tank would fit in the spare well perfectly i had the motivation and used the nice weather to my advantage

first i made the frame that would support the false floor out of 2x4's, painted them flat black,










then i cut 3/4in MDF to the size needed to cover roughly 2/3rds of the floor space ;eaving the remaining 1/3rd for access to the storage and to the water meth pump..










then i used to cardboard to make a template that would fit in the spare tire well and drilled a 1 1/4in*i think* hole for the OEM bolt thingy that holds the spare tire to hold the newely cut board











bolted the tank to the board and started toying around how to mount everything else to it.. one of the nicer things about Accuair is that what you see in the pics is just about it.. no extra manifolds or other junk needed just the compressor is missing but should be here next week










floor will most likely be covered in black suade.. but for now i threw the oem carpet on top since im not done with this build yet










and back to the way things were.. 










*Update 5-3-2011*

compressor came in, decided to mount up the rest of the components, still have to mount a power distribution block, mount the relay, and pressure switch, then run the cable to the center console for the controller.. extremely happy with how simple and clean AccuAir is:thumbup:

mounting(yea know the compressor is not threaded into the tank.. couldnt find my teflon tape










and in the trunk










*Update 5-5-2011*

picked up: 

distribution block for 20 bucks at 6th ave electronics
wiring
relay
1/2in plugs for tank
grounding strap

got to work at 10am and pretty much finished wiring the trunk, only thing im waiting on is the water trap.. tomo i begin to reinstall my sub and amp, while hiding the amp under the floor










[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/tofik0/5692603196/[/video]

*Update 5-6-2011*

mounted the amp and hid all the wiring under the floor, black suede also showed up so ill be covering the floor with it this week










*Update 5-7-2011*

^^ now you see it.. now you dont










*Update 5-17-2011*

Airlift rears showed up =]










*Update 5-19-2011*

got to work on the rear










*Update 6-3-2011*

went to homedepot for some parts and air hose..

finished within minutes.. need to find a power inverter and also mount it under the floor for ac power in the rear










*TRUNK BUILD IS COMPLETE*.. now to mount gauges and pad


*Update 7-15-2011*

the car is done.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

i prefer AACs rear kit, it uses Firestone bags on billet aluminum mounts. very similar in design to those airlift sleeves.

either kit will do, i just prefer the billet to the airlift plastic. 

AAC Kit

Airlift Kit

my old car on airlift rear kit, had huge amounts of lift.












-- 

as for D-cups and RE-5s and AH2s .. they will work, saves you a few bucks, but dont have as much lift, and they are bigger bags. seen more rubbing issues with these compared to the airlift/aac kits.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

01 said:


> i prefer AACs rear kit, it uses Firestone bags on billet aluminum mounts. very similar in design to those airlift sleeves.
> 
> either kit will do, i just prefer the billet to the airlift plastic.
> 
> ...


woah lots of great info.. any pics all air out in the rear? i want to go as low as possible but also want to go a bit above stock if possible.. that pic is clearly above stock but how low did it go?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

^ Good Info, 01 def knows whats up.

I'm running airlift all around


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

zacharys666 said:


> ^ Good Info, 01 def knows whats up.
> 
> I'm running airlift all around



waohhh this whole time i thought you were on coils.. had no idea you had air :facepalm: lol had i know i def would have talked to you ar defrost i was standing in line for burgers and was eyeing your car while you and your buddy ate inside hah.. more details on the setup? did you have a build thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The Air Lift MK4 rear kit is nice. I've put a lot of miles on my personal set, no issues. :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Watching your build :thumbup:

that's some MASSIVE lift !! not sure if that's even needed for heavy loads though, because what really matters would be the MAX bag PSI, the higher the pressure, the more it can support.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

01 said:


> as for D-cups and RE-5s and AH2s .. they will work, saves you a few bucks, but dont have as much lift, and they are bigger bags. seen more rubbing issues with these compared to the airlift/aac kits.


QFT
as we talked about in PMs, REs are fatties and run the risk of rubbing if you dont trim. Havent had any issues with mine though


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tofik said:


> waohhh this whole time i thought you were on coils.. had no idea you had air :facepalm: lol had i know i def would have talked to you ar defrost i was standing in line for burgers and was eyeing your car while you and your buddy ate inside hah.. more details on the setup? did you have a build thread?


No build thread, but im runnin airlift all around , easy street manual management, just a basic set up. The xl's came out like 2 months after I got my set up so I have the original front airlift struts :banghead: If you need any help or advice on anything def let me know hombre.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

zacharys666 said:


> No build thread, but im runnin airlift all around , easy street manual management, just a basic set up. The xl's came out like 2 months after I got my set up so I have the original front airlift struts :banghead: If you need any help or advice on anything def let me know hombre.


Why did you take the xl's out? I'm thinking of getting the re5s because I don't mind trimming a bit plus they have a higher max psi which means higher load rating but I'm wondering how the ride is compared to airlifts


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tofik said:


> Why did you take the xl's out? I'm thinking of getting the re5s because I don't mind trimming a bit plus they have a higher max psi which means higher load rating but I'm wondering how the ride is compared to airlifts


I never had them, I meant I had Bought the originals before the XL's came out. I really dont have any experience with RE5s but I really enjoy the way the airlifts ride. about 1000x better than my fks haha. Are you going to blown euros on sunday?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

RE-5s ride pretty nice, no complaints in that department


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

zacharys666 said:


> I never had them, I meant I had Bought the originals before the XL's came out. I really dont have any experience with RE5s but I really enjoy the way the airlifts ride. about 1000x better than my fks haha. Are you going to blown euros on sunday?


i rode in PROSTOs car and it felt firm.. just the way i want a car to feel like.. unfortunately i wont be attending that.. i had taken off the past 3 sundays and thats the day i get paid time and a half.. so at this rate ill never afford the Xls hah



joelzy said:


> RE-5s ride pretty nice, no complaints in that department


not too bouncy?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

absolutely not... fk shocks take care of that


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

joelzy said:


> absolutely not... fk shocks take care of that


thats it re5s it is.. i want my car on air sometime this year, cuz the xls alone are 800


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tofik said:


> thats it re5s it is.. i want my car on air sometime this year, cuz the xls alone are 800


i say spend the extra $50 and get the sleeves, its worth it man.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

01 said:


> i say spend the extra $50 and get the sleeves, its worth it man.


hmm i was reading the other thread and im torn again.. so which ones go lower and which ones go higher? or which ones do both? firestones vs. airlift


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i think sleeves do both in general, but even all the way up on RE-5s is more than you'll ever need. 
if i was doing it over again i'd probably run sleeves instead just to get lower easier


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed with everyone for the standard Mk4 that air lift rear is the way to go. I love my AH2 rears but that is on the R which uses a much smaller spring.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Agreed with everyone for the standard Mk4 that air lift rear is the way to go. I love my AH2 rears but that is on the R which uses a much smaller spring.


truth.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> truth.


im assuming thats what you have?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

He has an R. The OEM location of our spring as well as it's size makes an AH2 a perfect fit. On a standard mk4 it is really not sized optimally. The sleeve bag works better in diameter and length for the Mk4. Good luck man!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

couple of updates and new pics :beer: do werk


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good so far. What are your thoughts on the next set of wheels?


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

nebio_b5 said:


> Looks good so far. What are your thoughts on the next set of wheels?


split on a few options.. 

RS's
Miro 111
Futuras
CCWs
Rotiform NUE or BLQ


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Tofik said:


> split on a few options..
> 
> RS's
> Miro 111
> ...


NUE's for sure.....If you're still torn, look at Joelzy's car and your mind will likely be made up. If you're feeling brave, geet a set of 19's, we need another mk4 around here that lays out on 19's


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

16v_HOR said:


> NUE's for sure.....If you're still torn, look at Joelzy's car and your mind will likely be made up. If you're feeling brave, geet a set of 19's, we need another mk4 around here that lays out on 19's


hah ive seen his ride. looks on point but idk how i feel about them on my car.. i feel that they can only be pulled off if you tuck them.. and i love sitting fender on tire4 with some poke =]]


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Tofik said:


> hah ive seen his ride. looks on point but idk how i feel about them on my car.. i feel that they can only be pulled off if you tuck them.. and i love sitting fender on tire4 with some poke =]]


His are 17's, which can't be tucked with any mk4. Buy 19's, tuck rim, ?, profit


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

16v_HOR said:


> His are 17's, which can't be tucked with any mk4. Buy 19's, tuck rim, ?, profit


hah well i still have a lot of time left to decide.. funds will be low when this build is done so ill have to see how much play money i can get over the summer


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

moving steadily along, compressor , valve unit and brain are mounted.. running the wires to the front on thursday


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

trunk is officially done


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Tofik said:


> trunk is officially done


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

16v_HOR said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 updated with newest pics :thumbup::beer:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Coming together nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Coming together nicely :thumbup:


Thanks!!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

added an aux air line, going to start on a power inverter install under the floor this week :thumbup: 

thoughts on the finished trunk? add something? change something?


----------



## agentmaddock (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

